# Windows 8 files,apps,start menu, missing



## Tatsuya Kamiya (Mar 26, 2015)

I need your help i recently just used my laptop and then suddenly the desktop is empty except the bin, all the apps are gone! , some of the files are missing when i looked to the directory it was all shortcuts ( some aren't ) 
Pls reply back i need help getting my files back


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sounds like the PC may have been refreshed.

Check to see if you can restore to an earlier date.


----------



## Tatsuya Kamiya (Mar 26, 2015)

If I restore it to earlier date will all my files like pictures, documents, etc will be now available? When I try to go the directory of my pictures it said location is not available.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They should come back, this is what we will see.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

SR does not affect DOC folder. Did you boot to another login? Do you have Recuva?

When you fix it enable File History with scheduled backups.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It sounds like you logged in as a different user or your User Profile became corrupted and Windows loaded a default profile. Fix a corrupted user profile - Windows Help


----------



## CalvinSmith (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi,
If you miss your start menu in windows 8, here are gives some useful information which help to make nice start with your windows 8.


----------

